# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Tài liệu sửa chữa phần cứng ĐTDD

## lebachit

Tài liệu sửa chữa phần cứng ĐTDD minh hoạ màu khá chi tiết. Hoàn toàn bằng tiếng việt , dành cho mọi người từ chưa đến hiểu biết về phần cứng điện thoại di động.


[HIDE=5]http://www.box.net/shared/9upsmccj34 [/HIDE]

----------


## susason

cảm ơn anh nha

----------


## bluedragon0702

cái này hay thật đó .học cntt đã mệt rồi giờ đọc cái này không biết có buồn ngủ không

----------


## huylevans

cảm ơn nhé.nhưng tôi còn có một bộ lấy từ thienlong còn cụ thể hơn.bạn nào yêu điện thoại liên hệ nhé.0979090727

----------


## giasuvietmy

bạn sang bên updatesofts.com mà down về nhé cái đó khá cụ thể đấy

----------


## daolv91

chưa thấy gì hết nhưng cũng thankssssssss

----------


## newhomes

troi oi tai lieu la` de dung` chung chu' sao lai a^n? hichchichichic

----------


## minhthu1987

người ta yêu post bài kia bác!!

----------


## linktac

cái này hay thiệt,cảm ơn nha!

----------


## truongseomxh24

sao ko duoc ban nhi

----------


## nomad123

> Tài liệu sửa chữa phần cứng ĐTDD minh hoạ màu khá chi tiết. Hoàn toàn bằng tiếng việt , dành cho mọi người từ chưa đến hiểu biết về phần cứng điện thoại di động.
> 
> 
> **** hidden content ****


Die rồi Jupiter ơi , nó báo không tìm thấy file[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## ebvseo

trời ơi!!!

----------


## zin9xpro

không biết như thế nào nhưng củng rất cảm ơn

----------


## Trịnh Xuân Thành

thanks bạn nhiều!!!

----------


## quocbaonh08

huhu mình mới được có 4 bài à?

----------


## anhdgc

Không down được bạn ơi link die rùi . Up lại link khác đi bạn ơi

----------


## trinhhiep.camera

cái này hay thiệt,cảm ơn nha!

----------


## blogsechia1

Không down được bạn ơi link die rùi . Up lại link khác đi bạn ơi

----------


## diemmy9x

sao mình không xem được nhỉ hu hu

----------


## hai0chin

mãi mà vẫn chưa thấy đâu cả:d

----------


## kattykatty89

*Link*

Cái link die rồi mấy pác ơi!

----------


## seo_bds

cám ơn pro nhiều nha

----------


## viettu169

cam on tai lieu that thu vi

----------


## dichvumobile_vn

ai chỉ giup mình download phần (Tài liệu sửa chữa phần cứng ĐTDD) minh đã viết đủ 5 bài rồi sau không biết cách lấy về , bác nào hướng dẫn dum tớ với.

----------


## virus

addddddddddddddasdasdas sa sadsadas adasdasd

----------


## banthe247

*bac oi*

sao ko cho coi zay . sam ra de lam gi ma ko cho tham quan 
:wub:

----------


## qnhan10a3

link die rồi hahahahahahaha

----------


## bedaukute

trang này bổ ích!

----------


## tranviettuanit

mod ơi! sao mình kô đọc được vậy?

----------


## ngocbich231

hay nhĩ cho mình xin 1 bảng luôn nha thankz alot

----------


## recvietnam316

*sao chẳng được*




> Tài liệu sửa chữa phần cứng ĐTDD minh hoạ màu khá chi tiết. Hoàn toàn bằng tiếng việt , dành cho mọi người từ chưa đến hiểu biết về phần cứng điện thoại di động.
> 
> 
> **** hidden content ****


Jupiter ơi!sao tôi vào đường link của bạn mà có thấy tài liệu học sửa dtdd đâu?nó báo "No shared files/folders found"!tui fải làm sao?

----------


## phimzalo

không thấy gì hết á

----------


## binhthuong

cam on cac ban,ban naoco tai lieu ve c++ko?share chominh voi .ok?

----------


## binhan2015

Ác quá trên box.net thì coi như mình chịu chết. Chưa bao giờ vào được trang đó chứ chưa kể down thế có tức không mà mình dùng ADSL gói family với tức chứ

----------


## votantai

pass la j vay bro

----------


## phuongxoan

*lam the nao de dinh kem mot file ay nhi?*




> cam on cac ban,ban naoco tai lieu ve c++ko?share chominh voi .ok?


lam the nao de dinh kem mot file ay nhi?minh muon gui cho ban tai lieu C++ ma chang biet gui sao ca?

----------


## canhotanbinh

cho minh down với,thank you

----------


## collagenadiva

bạn ơi cho mình down với

----------


## danghoaqt

còn phải viết mấy bài nữa

----------


## kidmonter

ban ơi mình còn 2 bài nữa

----------


## new led

vẫn chưa đủ bài sao?

----------


## thietkebietthu

Link die rùi chán

----------


## poscovn

cảm ơn anh nha

----------


## hungsanphuongdong

cảm ơn nhé

----------


## mewxu

Bác này nói có thiệt ko đây?

----------


## nhunhamnho

Ah mà mình chưa được download có cần phải viết đủ 5 bài mới được download ko đó vì tui mới tham gia diễn đàn

----------


## GMXV

> Tài liệu sửa chữa phần cứng ĐTDD minh hoạ màu khá chi tiết. Hoàn toàn bằng tiếng việt , dành cho mọi người từ chưa đến hiểu biết về phần cứng điện thoại di động.
> 
> 
> **** hidden content ****


anh ui sao hok đow dc [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG](

----------


## lamerjapan

cho em dow voi

----------


## kientrogia24h

cho em đow với anh ơi

----------


## conggameviet

cho down voi

----------


## dieulypretty

anh oi sao không đown dươc vậy

----------


## paliauthentic

ui trời không thấy gì hết vậy

----------


## sunny

link die rui,lam on up lai gium!cam ơn trước nhé

----------


## toiyeucota1992

hay wa cam on nhiu nha

----------


## nuhoang

cảm ơn anh nha

----------


## nguyenluyen123

các bạn có chương trình giúp học sc 3250 hông vậy? cho mình xin với

----------


## khoaicukhom

ai chỉ giùm cách khò IC giùm mình di!!1

----------


## hoanghuy200515

hay quá cám ơn các bạn nhiều nhé

----------


## ductrong85

các bạn cho mình xin sơ đồ máy 3250 được không

----------


## intembaohanh

sao khôbng ai cho mình vạy [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG](

----------


## otootin

không thấy link đâu các bác à:bawling:

----------


## hangdambao00

Hổng biết có học được không nhưng cứ load thử ..........

----------


## wuisatang

Link Die !

----------


## kenhgamemobi

thank nha
co cái gì để nâng cấp phần mềm không?

----------


## Thắng Lợi Group

no thấy cái gì cả

----------


## mewevn

các bác thông cảm,em còn 2 bài nữa mới đươc down

----------


## ilgod

nốt bài này là đủ các bác à.em cảm ơn

----------


## devico

trời po tay cái này hok biết có phai la spam ko hiii hok biết link thế nào mà xie xie nữa

----------


## new led

thanks huynh nhiều hen!!!!!

----------


## deadbyme

lắm chuyện thía mún xem nội dung lại phải viết 5 bài

----------


## hoanglien6886

mình download về xem rùi cũng được

----------


## ngocdona

cài này có nói về 1 số bệnh thường gặp của DTDD ko bạn

----------


## stevey

mình muốn học từ A=>Z về DTDD luôn tài liệu này có hướng dẫn hết ko bạn

----------


## luongha83p2

Hichic cÒn 3 bÀi nỮa mỚi ĐƯỢc down

----------


## TranElly

còn 2 bài nữa

----------


## khanhnguyen12021

khà khà 1 bài này nữa là down được rùi

----------


## phamtienquan92

ặc ặc link die rùi àh test lại giùm bạn ơi

----------


## seovg

không down được, link die mất rùi, up lên host khác đi pác.

----------


## phamhungimkt

em chưa đủ bài bác ơi sao bác thiên vị vậy

----------


## panda126

nản quá bác ơi em đủ 5 bai rồi mà vãn chưa được xem sao bác thiên vị vậy

----------


## duonglongtrong

tui cũng đang cố post để thấy link đó.

----------


## yeubongda1102

Cảm ơn Anh nhé.

----------


## thanhmaximum

> tui cũng đang cố post để thấy link đó.


Bác Admin ơi, Theo E nếu đã là thành viên của diễn đàn thì được xem các bài viết, link ... Nếu phải post đủ bài thì E e rằng các bài viết sẽ không đạt yêu cầu mà cố viết để cho đủ số lượng yêu cầu. Mong Bác xem lại.

----------


## zincos

cam on anh nha

----------


## seolopmam

*gui admin*

em chưa viết bài thì phải viết như thế nào? và viết ở chỗ nào? mong anh trả lời giúp em để em cõ thề sơm xem được tài liệu.

----------


## longnt

cho em hoi về cách khắc phục khi máy bị mât nguồn

----------


## ngobaolac

nếu máy của em nó bị rơi xuống nước thì làm thế nào

----------


## dinhmailam8

cho em hỏi máy của em nó có sóng mà gọi đi thí không gọi dược .cách khắc phục ra sao

----------


## khuvucmuabannhadat

máy của em khi cấp nguồn thí không lên nhung vạch báo lên o,4 .thi khă phục như thế nào

----------


## recvietnam316

*tài liệu phần cứng diện thoại di động*

sao em vẩn chưa xem dược tài liệu diện thoại di động

----------


## hongquang014

Cái này rất cần cho mình đây, rất cám ơn bạn đã chia sẽ.

----------


## sangame

*cứu*

Mấy anh ơi cho em cái link học sữa chữa DTDD đi em, em muốn bik' chút it' để sửa chiếc nokia 8850 #-o:bawling:hix chán wa'

----------


## baoxuyen368

sao link na`y va`o trang nước ngoai` em hok hiểu j` cả

----------


## ketsat

tui ko down đc
Xin hay gui cho tui nhe! Thanks
[email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>
Xin cam ơn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nguyenduong2402

link j mà khó download vậy trời. http://www.box.net/shared/9upsmccj34 bó tay

----------


## seoerGBVN

sac phai viet 5 bai ah

----------


## nhunhamnho

4 bai duoc hock

----------


## hungcnx1989

tui khong hieu tai sao ADMIN phai rac rốit thế

----------


## quangminh01

còn 2 bài nữa cố spam nốt

----------


## hvdnghia3

hay qua xong rồi đủ 5 bải rồi

----------


## loveseo

Xin chào các bạn mình la THIEN. Mình rất cần tài liệu này cám ơn bạn rất nhiều

----------


## kimchingon

Cám ơn bạn đã up load tài liệu này

----------


## seowebsitetv

Nó rất hữu ích cho các bạn chuyên ngành CNTT

----------


## annkhsouth

Không có gì phải bàn cải về tính hữu ích của nó. Thanks

----------


## ndk2303

Hay quá bạn ơi

----------


## Tidus86

cảm ơn. cái này hay thiệt đó. cảm ơn nhiều nha

----------


## loveseo

*Vb 6.0*

Em cần phần mềm học đồ họa. Anh nào có send giùm em di

----------


## tonyteo

kick vào link đó có thấy ji đâu 
xuất hiện hộp box net

----------


## Chiến Chăm Chỉ

anh ơi viết cụ thể hơn được ko.em vào link đó có thấy ji đâu

----------


## quy263

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## tuannguyenshoes49

aassssssssssssssssssssssasafasf

----------


## hongson1992

;sàlashglahsglaglajgajgla

----------


## pizzabon2015

fgapugsapsgjaspgtuasdgasdgioheghang

----------


## cstk235

adaashdjrt7458888888888888888888fgjcdfhj

----------


## hienpq

cám on bạn nhe.

----------


## tunghk54

tại sao lại phải viết đủ 5 bài mới được download?

----------


## anthao

Cám ơn rất nhiều

----------


## vncamera

Cám ơn rất nhiều, bài 2

----------


## nomad123

Cám ơn rất nhiều, bài 3

----------


## kysybongdemictu

Cám ơn rất nhiều, bài 5

----------


## wapa

Cám ơn rất nhiều, bài 4

----------


## akzhoan

Ko biết đọc rồi có làm được ko nhưng phải thanks để người ta cho xem mới biết được.

----------


## duylp8686

Yêu cầu đến 5 bài zậy phải bịa ra nói lung tung a`

----------


## metoodiep247

if thật sự hay thì ngươi ta sẽ bình luận nhiều chứ làm gì phải yêu cầu 5 bài.

----------


## nguyenviet1008

Gìơ ko biết bịa thêm gì đây.

----------


## kenshin

Thôi thì thanks đại 1 lần nữa may ra nó mới hiện ra .

----------


## pesttykl

> Tài liệu sửa chữa phần cứng ĐTDD minh hoạ màu khá chi tiết. Hoàn toàn bằng tiếng việt , dành cho mọi người từ chưa đến hiểu biết về phần cứng điện thoại di động.
> 
> 
> **** hidden content ****[/q
> Hình như link die rồi kìa pót lại dùm bạn ơi thanks a lot

----------


## okbebu

cho em spam để đủ 5 bài nhá để xem được thông cảm nhá

----------


## canhosaigon

cho em spam để đủ 5 bài nhá để xem được thông cảm nhấ

----------


## hathuan

cho em spam để đủ 5 bài nhá để xem được thông cảm nhấ . .

----------


## alodienlanh

hình như link lỗi rồi thì phải

----------


## honglinh

*tài liệu dtdđ*

có tài liệu nào khác nữa không,up cho anh em nhờ

----------


## daikin

link die rồi bac mod ơi

----------


## sonseoer001

hay thật đấy nhưng tui chẳng thấy gì cả. Làm ơn chỉ cho tui với

----------


## camtuseotop1

chăng thấy gì cả !

----------


## ketsat

Bạn ơi link died rồi, bạn post lại dùm đi, Thanks nhé!

----------


## anhhailua

uh tui cũng vậy.Có ai thấy link cho tui với

----------


## BichNgoc101

mà nhà mình ko ai có link ah post cho anh em với

----------


## tranngoan

tui đang cân tài liệu này gấp

----------


## khoaicukhom

anh em giúp tui với

----------


## daianevent

;tk anh nhìu[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## evashopping

tại sao tài liệu sửa chửa phần cứng ko download được vậy?máy bạn cho lại đi.cảm ơn

----------


## chimoiminhem

Chào các bạn mình là thành viên mới,nên chưa có nhiều kinh nghiệm sử dụng diển đàng cũng như trao đổi thông tin với các bạn ,mong các bạn và góp ý giúp đở nha.:shifty::wub::wub:

----------


## hoanganh2

phai viet chi day

----------


## incocht1

cam on nhung toi chua down dc

----------


## hoaican

2 bai roi con 3 bai nua

----------


## nhilangdinh

tôi viết nãi giờ có 2 bài uh

----------


## giantapta

cám ơn đã cho link down mà chưa down dược

----------


## kanhtran

lam sao để down?

----------


## nabet68

oi pó tay,lại không đủ bài nữa rồi

----------


## seovotinh

tại sao ko dc cấp quyền

----------


## Trịnh Nguyệt

sao ko thaays link đâu

----------


## kaysone2911

*hi*

toi moi vao dien dan chua biet gi mong anh em chi giao

----------


## yugowolf

*hi*

tai muon co 5 bai viet nen moi viet the nay mong addmine thong cam nhe!

----------


## Mantran

*good morning*

chuc mot ngay tot lanh

----------


## huynq.231

*hihi*

duoc 4 bai roi :emlaugh:

----------


## diennguyen59

*kaka...*

Day la bai thu 5
anh em nao xai dt symbian 3rd 9.1 vao day ma tim games tuyet lam
http://gsm.com.vn
www.thienlong.org
www.nhatcuong.com.vn
:whistling:

----------


## mnhavu

mới là thành viên nên mong các huynh đệ chỉ giáo nhiều

----------


## lethao

chúc một ngày tốt lành

----------


## mtam2412

fsfdsfsd afffffffffffffaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad

----------


## clickenter

hay đó bác thank

----------


## intembaohanh

> cảm ơn anh nha


thanhsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss  ssss

----------


## chungcunhavuong

> thanhsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss  ssss


ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff  fffff

----------


## thapchidao

> ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff  fffff


dsdddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss  ssssss
ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss  sssssss

----------


## tranngoan

> dsdddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
> ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss  ssssss
> ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss  sssssss


wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad::real  mad::realmad::realmad:

----------


## iposter

ko thấy gì nhưng cũng thank

----------


## Meoluoingungay

cảm ơn bạn nhiều

----------


## Diemasp1

tài liệu này mình cũng đang rất cần

----------


## nguyenthypro

sao mình ko nhin thay link vay?

----------


## giamcannhanh

tôi chẳng nhìn thấy gì cả

----------


## toiyeucota1992

thanks for share

----------


## chucvn

a ơi hết dow được rùi

----------


## martinivu

oh cài này mình đang cần cám ơn bạn nha

----------


## giamcannhanh

bai nay rat hay

----------


## ithongminh

cam on cac ban rat nhieu nhe

----------


## clickenter

thanksssssssssssssssss

----------


## huyettulam

ec ec!phai co 5 bai moi cho doc bai a

----------


## hungvietuc1

the thi phai viet moi duoc!

----------


## vmb_thaibui

viet den khi nao moi duoc 5 bai day

----------


## lamerjapan

5 bai roi ma van chua doc duoc!la that

----------


## hoahuongduong

5 bài rồi mà vẫn chưa được đọc

----------


## lamchuong95

lại phải viết nữa

----------


## Lpthuylieu

nốt lần này nha

----------


## blkaka

chẳng thấy gì cả là sao nhỉ

----------


## vemaybayvietmy06

cai nay minh dang can

----------


## GemMylove

sao la vay minh du 5 bai roi ma khong load duoc

----------


## actech1

anh cho em muøa xuan

----------


## sccom123

nhin len kong bang nguoi ta , nhin xuong thi ko con ai. kekekekekekekekekekke

----------


## tranthinguyen1093

wao ha`y thiệt đó tui đang cần thiết kế wed mà bạn có thể cho tôi máy cái host free để tui tạo wed ko

----------


## hpbuon

cảm ơn. Nhưng không xem được

----------


## hvcuong

sao vẫn chưa thấy link đâu ?

----------


## helloseo

thanks ban nhiu

----------


## danga

Sao van khong coi duoc

----------


## canhothegoldview

Chan qua di

----------


## quynhmai1893

Tai lieu minh dang can

----------


## xinhxinh513

Cam on ban nhieu

----------


## saolaikhong

mấy ông này chéc dân kỹ thuật viên DĐ đây

----------

